

Ask PG: Can we see our Y combinator application score? - amerf1

To my understanding the managing partners put a score on every application that goes through and filter them accordingly<p>Would it be possible for us to have an idea of our score so we can know how to improve? it doesn't have to be a complex feedback just a letter based report e.g "your score was a B, together with 56% of the applicants"<p>Just a question
======
tinco
Maybe they're afraid that having detailed reports gives applicants more
information to game the system with? I think PG expressed such a sentiment
some time ago.

Unless their rating system is so good that if you manage to score high you're
doing very good anyway?

Perhaps you can create a self test based on PG's and other investors' public
expressions about startup material, and measure yourself against those? :)

